# You gotta love the Aussies!



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

A South Australian man who wrestled and killed a 1.3-metre shark earlier this week has been described as a "risk taker" by his wife.
Phillip Kerkhof, 41, jumped into shallow waters to chase the bronze whaler shark because it was eating bait that he and other fisherman were using off a jetty near Port Lincoln.
His wife Christine said Phillip, a bricklayer, had nine lives.
"Just after we got married he fell off a 100-foot weir and did not even go to hospital," she told theage.com.au.
Mrs Kerkhof said she was at home on Monday when her husband arrived at their Louth Bay home with the shark.
"When he brought it home he called, 'Come out here! Come outside!' I walked outside and there's a shark on the lawn. I just shook my head because I'm used to my husband doing crazy things."
Mr Kerkhof wrestled the shark after capturing it in his arms and managed to fling it up onto the jetty before killing it.
"He didn't think," Mrs Kerkhof said. "He'd had a few vodkas and wasn't thinking straight. He just does things off impulse. He thought about it later and said, 'That was a bit dangerous.'"
Mrs Kerkhof said her husband had been a diver on a tuna boat before retiring to take up bricklaying 10 years ago.
She said the shark would not go to waste.
"I cooked some of it up the night after," Mrs Kerkhof said. "It was beautiful. Really tender."
"There's a few people around here who wouldn't mind trying it so it'll go pretty quick."
theage.com.au


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

oh my gosh , its Funda :shock: :shock:


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Crikey, I hope he doesn't have any kids otherwise it'll mean he was totally irresponsible to do such a crazy thing! :lol:

And what if he'd got hurt? He might have cost the taxpayer all sorts of theoretical dollars.

Come to think of it, they should arrest him to save him from himself.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

I saw the interview on TV and in his inebriated state, the shark didn't have a chance!!
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Even more amazing in today's Age is the story of a paraglider who was flying at Manilla, NSW. She got caught in cloud suck, climbed to nearly 30000 feet (higher than Everest), endured oxygen deprivation, frost bite, hail the size of oranges, lightning, was covered in ice - and flew unconscious for an hour before landing safely. She should definitley be locked up to protect herself and others from such irrresponsible behaviour. She even had to go to hospital to be treated for frost bite - on top of all the expense of the ambulace ride etc. Hopefully she did not have any children either.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

bazzoo said:


> oh my gosh , its Funda :shock: :shock:


Nah his beard is too short and neatly trimmed :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

> Crikey, I hope he doesn't have any kids otherwise it'll mean he was totally irresponsible to do such a crazy thing!
> 
> And what if he'd got hurt? He might have cost the taxpayer all sorts of theoretical dollars.
> 
> Come to think of it, they should arrest him to save him from himself.


Theoretical dollars... good call. I'll remember that one. I hear ya, I really do. I'm copping a fair bit of this sort of crap lately. It always settles down when things are explained, but sheet, the sheople really don't want me to go kayak fishin across Aus... or anywhere it seems! Damned shark attack reports has everyone nervous right now it seems. Fuggem!


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Sure, sharks are always a possible threat, but when you look at how many million of the critters are killed each year, the odds should be pretty small as far as being attacked in a yak goes  I feel much safer in a yak than swimming or surfing in the ocean :shock:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Redro said:


> Even more amazing in today's Age is the story of a paraglider who was flying at Manilla, NSW. She got caught in cloud suck, climbed to nearly 30000 feet (higher than Everest), endured oxygen deprivation, frost bite, hail the size of oranges, lightning, was covered in ice - and flew unconscious for an hour before landing safely. She should definitley be locked up to protect herself and others from such irrresponsible behaviour. She even had to go to hospital to be treated for frost bite - on top of all the expense of the ambulace ride etc. Hopefully she did not have any children either.


Nick on the TV news they said there were a group training for a world championship when the storm arrived, the girl you speak of is German and a Chinese girl was killed...the survivor was a slim girl and had many bruises all over and a couple of bandaged areas on a wrist and an ear


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

Billybob said:


> Crikey, I hope he doesn't have any kids otherwise it'll mean he was totally irresponsible to do such a crazy thing! :lol:
> 
> And what if he'd got hurt? He might have cost the taxpayer all sorts of theoretical dollars.
> 
> Come to think of it, they should arrest him to save him from himself.


Just because he didnt get hurt, doesnt mean he isnt an idiot


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks Richo - yes, I read it - it as an amazing story. I used to hang glide and paraglide in Cape Town - and it is almost unbelievable that her glider remainded intact in those violent conditions - and under control while she was unconscious for 45 minutes. I guess she got a world altitude record as well. Amazing stuff. After all this time http://www.theage.com.au is still my home page - keeps me in touch with my spiritual "home" - Melbourne.


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Bloody hell, where do you find them Ross?? Go and catch a bloody fish!!


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Love the shorts Nick.


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Don't you start Bill!


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Actually I bought them in Noosa.....at Noosa Long Boards! I think.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Say no more.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

That shark was just lucky it didn't turn into a case of "don't remember eating that..." :lol:


----------



## Les Lammers (Nov 9, 2005)

Redro said:


> A South Australian man who wrestled and killed a 1.3-metre shark earlier this week has been described as a "risk taker" by his wife.
> Phillip Kerkhof, 41, jumped into shallow waters to chase the bronze whaler shark because it was eating bait that he and other fisherman were using off a jetty near Port Lincoln.
> His wife Christine said Phillip, a bricklayer, had nine lives.
> "Just after we got married he fell off a 100-foot weir and did not even go to hospital," she told theage.com.au.
> ...


I just did a bit of genealogical research and this bricklayer appears to be related to our President 'W' who also does a lot of reckless and crazy things with taxpayer money. Ya see, there is a simple explanation.


----------

